
Ask HN: Should restaurants be more transparent from now on? - photawe
I&#x27;m thinking, from now on, people will demand to know what&#x27;s actually happening in the kitchen - like, I clearly won&#x27;t want any chefs using dirty hands to mix&#x2F;cook my food.<p>Probably, a few cameras that will show us, the customers, what&#x27;s happening in the kitchen.<p>What are your thoughts?<p>(P.S. The end of &quot;Contagion&quot; - the movie, is pretty eye opening)
======
smt88
Lots of restaurants have "open" kitchens, where you can see the food being
prepared. In my experience, it doesn't influence people's opinions of how
clean they are.

> _like, I clearly won 't want any chefs using dirty hands to mix/cook my
> food_

How would you know if their hands are dirty? You can't visually see whether
they washed their hands when they went to the bathroom.

The system we have now (random inspections, fines, forced closures for unsafe
conditions) seems to work well in the US. I think people go to restaurants not
wanting to obsess over hygiene.

~~~
photawe
> How would you know if their hands are dirty? You can't visually see whether
> they washed their hands when they went to the bathroom.

You probably won't be able to know that, but I think being able to see the
kitchen will add confidence.

Agree about "open" kitchens. I actually love this idea, and I've also seen it
a couple of times.

About "wanting to obsess about hygene" \- this may change IMHO.

A while back, I've actually visited South America + Asia, and ate all the
awesome foods they have and not cared about how they prepared it at all. But
now, I would pay waay more attention as to how food is prepared.

